# Pump Rebuild



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Here are most of the parts I replaced when rebuilding my old Apla-tech pump last month. Working great again we sprayed 5000' ft of ceilings last week in 2-1/2 hrs. not bad for a small pump.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

How did it go doing such an extensive rebuild? Mine are both going strong, but getting up there in age(both from around 2002). I've wondered if the complete rebuild was the way to go, or just replace the pump itself.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Under 200 bucks for the parts verses almost 1000.00 just for the pump. It dosen't take long to do, really easy. And I guess it would depend on what type of pump you have.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I've got a Apla Tech T-series, and their Jr. pump also. I like to have 2 pumps with me if I'm working on projects outside the Twin Cities in case of breakdowns. Only thing is my pumps have been so reliable it's never been an issue, but a good boyscout is always prepared. Good to know you can do it for under 200, sounds like rebuilding is the way to go.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm doubting Apla-Tech makes their own pumps - that maybe they're being made by someone and Apla is putting their name on them?

Any manufacturer name on them? Like Hypro?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Apla Tech just makes the parts attatched to the pumps, they use Ingersol Rand ARO 1" dual diaphragm pumps.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm doubting Apla-Tech makes their own pumps - that maybe they're being made by someone and Apla is putting their name on them?
> 
> Any manufacturer name on them? Like Hypro?


Well that's a good point yes they are Aro's you don't have to go through Apla-tech to get parts, in fact I found them a little more reasonable, but Dave over there at apla-tech is more than happy to give you any tech support and I really can't voch for any other distibuters. That to me is worth buying from him. A good thing to do with them pumps is tear it down every so often and grease them up real good it will save the o-rings and some of the more expensive parts like the main valve and internals. Really not much that can go wrong with them.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

One thing I've wanted to ask whoever has run those double diaphragm Apla pumps - are you getting a bit of a 'pulse' in material delivery, or is the delivery smooth.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

wrong thread.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

JustMe said:


> One thing I've wanted to ask whoever has run those double diaphragm Apla pumps - are you getting a bit of a 'pulse' in material delivery, or is the delivery smooth.


You can if your compressor is to small, because your pump will be fighting for air and end up being under powered. I like to use a 1" pump with 50'-100' feet of hose, and at least a 5.5 hp gas compressor. The longer your hose the smoother the delivery will be. I've seen a few guys put a surge suppressor on like they use on seal coating equipment also. You can even get a rotor stator pump like a kodiak to pulse and spit if your mix has lumps in it, and is to thick.


----------

